# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Помогите достойно умереть

## help

Здравствуй паутина и многочисленные её пользователи. 
Пишет вам  Г……..
Уважаемая паутина обращаюсь к тебе, как одушевленному объекту так как всегда считал паутину - Интернет , чем  то живым.
Паутина – помоги достойно умереть.
Мне 31 год. Я не женат до последнего времени был мелким предпринимателем.
Ксерокопирование, Интернет.
Я с 2001 г. Работал сам на себя. Нас таких много по России  матушке бродит. Неугомонных , ЧП которых жизнь много раз ставила на колени. Но те побитые и набравшиеся опыта всё равно стремятся к своей заветной цели, ищут свою волну. И делаем мы это не только из-за денег, а ради самоутверждения.
Вот так по маленькую я и занимался  предпринимательской деятельностью. Пробовал многим заниматься полиграфией, ремонтом ПК,  устанавливал спутниковые антенны и многое другое.
На хлеб с маслом зарабатывал.
В 2006 году решил открыть магазин сотовой связи. Снял в аренду хорошее помещение  стал искать поставщика. Да думаю тебе это не интересно (подробности по запросу [email protected]   В общем я попал на 2 миллиона рублей. Деньги брал у частников под проценты и в банке. В течении года пытался выбраться из этого долгового ада. В течении года  лож, унижение.  Пытался продать почку – кинули на 40 тыс. рублей.
Да, что я только не пытался сделать.
Я бы честно говоря  давно бы уже перестал барахтаться  и цепляться за жизнь, но у меня родители и люди которые за меня поручились, на них лягут мои долги. 
Я сейчас живу в другом городе у знакомых. Я не боюсь, что меня поймают мои кредиторы. Мне уже всё равно. Просто если они меня поймают, у меня не будет шанса вообще выбраться из долгов.
А тут ещё судебные приставы через две неделе начнут описывать имущество у родителей я был у них прописан..
В общем выхода нет……
Паутина у меня шансов нет я устал цепляться за жизнь. 
Бог я надеюсь меня простит, он  был свидетелем как и сколько раз я пытался выбраться.
Я потерял всё девушку моей мечты, машину, бизнес – самоуважение.
Но я должен обезопасить и не подставить родителей и поручителей.
ИТАК
Паутина я хочу продать эксклюзивное право на демонстрацию ролика в котором я кончаю свою жизнь самоубийством.
Предложения присылайте на электронный адрес.
Телефон  дать не могу меня по нему вычислят кредиторы.
Вы получите хороший прибыльный ролик – я о безопашу своих близких и поручителей.
Я думаю это хорошая сделка. Жду предложений.
Если кто-то может мне подсказать другой выход из моего тупика. Буду безгранично благодарен.
Вы не подумайте я в полнее нормальный человек, который хочет жить, создать семью. Но я реально не вижу выхода из этой жизненной ситуации.
Заранее благодарю – с надеждой.
Пишите на  [email protected]

----------


## Frau Finsternis

...грустно...и очень жаль...
немножко не поняла, какой у вас на данное время долг?..
возможно, можно исправить как-то всё и без су?..

----------


## Ksu....

Господи! Очнитесь! Продать почку...кредиторы... Ужас! У меня в голове что то не уклыдываетеся! Вы теперь просто ОБЯЗАНЫ жить! Неужели вы на себе уже поставили клеймо неудачника? НЕ согласна! Все мы можем исправить ситуацию! И вообще...уйти из жизни - самый слабый поступок в жизни! Думаете, Вам заплатят за этот ролик? Это бред! Вы должны понимать, что на него должны быть предложения, что-то не думаю, что они будут!  Мой вам совет! Во-первых, сходите в церковь, просто постойте, подышите этим воздухом, ладаном, подумайте о своем! Ничего большего, не надо разговаривать, если хотите помолитесь!!! Затем, то, что у вас нет жены-это не проблема! Я думаю, вы очень хороший человек! Знаете почему? Потому что плохих не бывает! Каждый прекрасен по-своему...далее...идите на работу...не бойтесь никакой работы, никаких трудностей! Все воздается по заслугам! Я искренне желаю вам удачи в жизни! Если хотите, можете прислать на E-mail письмо, я вам постараюсь помочь! [email protected] Знайте, вы нужны людям! Не думайте что без вас станет кому то лучше! Нет! Удачи! Берегите себя!

----------


## Коба

Если нечего терять, можешь в службу по контракту податься(если возмут).

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Требуемую большую сумму за эксклюзивную съемку самоуийства - никто не даст. 
Будет интересно звучать договор, чтобы обойти обмана в таком случае.
Да ив сложившейся ситуации необходимо жить хотя бы для того, чтобы найти способ избавиться от кредита и свою семью обезопасить от потери квартиры и будущих долгов.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Коба* так если не взглянув на его долги, все-таки возьмут на службу по контракту, то все равно:




> тут ещё судебные приставы через две неделе начнут описывать имущество у родителей я был у них прописан..

----------


## Salvator

Если решились на суицид - терять нечего.. сходите в церковь, помолитесь (я сам не верующий, но на вашем месте поступил бы именно так). По поводу денег могу сказать лишь одно - всего одна идея может сделать вас миллионером, даже миллиардером (тем более, что существуют такие примеры). "Продать эксклюзивное право на демонстрацию ролика в котором я кончаю свою жизнь самоубийством" - отнюдь не достойный способ уйти из жизни.. Если вы покончите с собой - предадите своих близких. Поэтому НАДО заработать этих грёбаных резаных бумажек, понимаю как это сложно, и как опускаются руки после многочисленных неудавшихся попыток.. но это единственный, на мой взгляд, достойный выход.

p.s. "А знаешь, что лучше всего, даже для маленьких детей? - это гордость. Гордость и есть то, что заставляет тебя двигаться вперёд.. Всегда кто-то страдает, всегда. Когда придёт время и ты будешь один, и никто, и ничего не сможет тебе помочь, тебе останется только собрать последние силы и бороться - и ты поймёшь, что это хорошее положение вещей, потомучто здесь ты сможешь себе что-то доказать. И тогда ты получишь чувство, которое тебе бы никто не смог привить - уважение к самому себе."

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Ну и что судебный пристав заберет? Только то что офрмлено на вас, то что оформлено на родителей они не заберут. Но вот если родители были поручителями, то это уже хуже тогда могут и забрать.

----------


## NamelessChild

*help*
А напиши-ка в личку *NamelessChild*, мм?
Если есть желание, конечно.

----------


## Anubis

Выводи активы потихоньку и сливайся из страны, из-за 2 лимонов  искать по всему миру не будут. Если опасаешься за родителей - вывози и их.

----------


## Коба

2 миллиона не потолок, мой отец когда то 600 000 рублей задолжал точно также разорив магазин, по тем временам это были большие деньги. А вот еще дядя вообще 10 млн. криминальной группировке просрочил, но тем не менее они оба выкрутились так что не ты первый, и ты тоже выкрутишься как нибудь.



> Выводи активы потихоньку и сливайся из страны, из-за 2 лимонов искать по всему миру не будут


 ага... как в фильмах взял - и смылся... 
и зажил там счастливо...  8)

----------


## Slipknot

в свое время. отчим отца от Каких то там Новых русских (дело было в начале 90-х) -карточный долг- вобщем этот человек продал квартиру. машину. все продал. Квартира хорошая была. Поселились у родственников. переехали из москвы они.. куда то- там  в воронеж. потом купили там себе разваливающийся домик. (спустя 5 лет где то)..
суть в том.. что реально продали все. но темнеменее никто при этом не умер.
Или у вас впринципе нет возможности Переселиться к каким либо родственникам?..

----------


## help

> Господи! Очнитесь! Продать почку...кредиторы... Ужас! У меня в голове что то не уклыдываетеся! Вы теперь просто ОБЯЗАНЫ жить! Неужели вы на себе уже поставили клеймо неудачника? НЕ согласна! Все мы можем исправить ситуацию! И вообще...уйти из жизни - самый слабый поступок в жизни! Думаете, Вам заплатят за этот ролик? Это бред! Вы должны понимать, что на него должны быть предложения, что-то не думаю, что они будут!  Мой вам совет! Во-первых, сходите в церковь, просто постойте, подышите этим воздухом, ладаном, подумайте о своем! Ничего большего, не надо разговаривать, если хотите помолитесь!!! Затем, то, что у вас нет жены-это не проблема! Я думаю, вы очень хороший человек! Знаете почему? Потому что плохих не бывает! Каждый прекрасен по-своему...далее...идите на работу...не бойтесь никакой работы, никаких трудностей! Все воздается по заслугам! Я искренне желаю вам удачи в жизни! Если хотите, можете прислать на E-mail письмо, я вам постараюсь помочь! [email protected] Знайте, вы нужны людям! Не думайте что без вас станет кому то лучше! Нет! Удачи! Берегите себя!

----------


## wwwww

*help*
вам бы не на суицид форуме сидеть и искать виртуальную помощь у людей, которые свои проблемы едва ли решить могут. Подумайте хорошенько как можно ситуацию разрулить, кроме вас вашу проблему никто не решит.Обратитесь за помощью к реальным людям в реальном мире!  А суицид в таком положении как у вас-не хорошо,тем более похоже это у вас очередная чёрная полоса в жизни,которая скоро сменится белой..если благоразумны будете.

----------


## Anubis

> *help*
> Обратитесь за помощью к реальным людям в реальном мире!


 К "реальным пацанам"?))) Тоже вариант 8)

----------


## kasiwagi

Не пробовали бежать из страны (куда-нибудь в Парагвай)?

----------


## help

*kasiwagi*
А родители а поручители

----------


## help

> Сообщение от wwwww
> 
> *help*
> Обратитесь за помощью к реальным людям в реальном мире!
> 
> 
>  К "реальным пацанам"?))) Тоже вариант 8)


 А где их найти

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Все советуют уехать куда-нибудь, обратиться к кому-то за помощью, но это слишком уж нереально вылядит, откуда ж человеку тогда деньги взять-то на переезды.

----------


## help

> *help*
> вам бы не на суицид форуме сидеть и искать виртуальную помощь у людей, которые свои проблемы едва ли решить могут. Подумайте хорошенько как можно ситуацию разрулить, кроме вас вашу проблему никто не решит.Обратитесь за помощью к реальным людям в реальном мире!  А суицид в таком положении как у вас-не хорошо,тем более похоже это у вас очередная чёрная полоса в жизни,которая скоро сменится белой..если благоразумны будете.


 Я целый год пытался вырулить. Вы поймите я не даун.  Я все попробывал.  Ну нет больше вариантов.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Не стоит умирать из-за денег, тем более если это единственная причина для су. Можно ведь уехать куда-нибудь- Россия страна огромная)

----------


## Anubis

Слушайте, ну 2 лимона - не столь ужасная сумма, проштудируйте в газете объявы о  помощи в получении кредита, за определенный гешефт от общей суммы полученного кредита вам элементарно без лишних формальностей дадут эти деньги, тем самым долг можно будет рефинансировать, а банкирам проще отдавать, чем браткам, их можно долго и упорно водить за нос, отчислять процент от зарплаты, если  впоследствии трудоустроится и так далее.

----------


## wwwww

*help*
если у тебя кто-нибудь захочет купить эксклюзивное право на демонстрацию ролика, напиши нам пожалуйста об этом здесь на форуме, можно прям в этой теме. Неужели найдётся такой ...(как бы покорректнее сказать) желающий! :roll: 

ЗЫ: *Anubis* неплохие советы у тебя +1.

----------


## Зачем вам мое имя?

Мужик... Кредиторов нафиг.. съебуешся в Украину или куда подальше все в жопе.. а ты в варенье.. Или попытайся отдать долг.. Себя убивать тупо... Пуст другие идут в жопу. Выкручивайся как то. И нафиг мне видео?

----------


## Зачем вам мое имя?

И зачем мертвым деньги?

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*Зачем вам мое имя?*
на сколько я поняла, деньги нужны, чтобы родители не влетели.....

----------


## pavel89

Деньги - это мелочь. Разве стоит умирать из-за мелочи? Бывают проблемы и потруднее, ничего держимся, и ты держись.

----------


## Zorro

Какие все оптимисты... аж жууууть  :roll: 
легко, наверное, писать "чувак, всё будет хорошо" , а трупаков ,думаю , много в земельке лежит, для которых "хорошо" всётаки не наступило

----------


## kasiwagi

> *kasiwagi*
> А родители а поручители


 Что-то здесь не так, по-моему: убить себя вы почему-то готовы (как будто это должно ваших родителей только обрадовать), а скрыться на какое-то время (а может, и навсегда) вам представляется невозможным.

----------


## help

> Слушайте, ну 2 лимона - не столь ужасная сумма, проштудируйте в газете объявы о  помощи в получении кредита, за определенный гешефт от общей суммы полученного кредита вам элементарно без лишних формальностей дадут эти деньги, тем самым долг можно будет рефинансировать, а банкирам проще отдавать, чем браткам, их можно долго и упорно водить за нос, отчислять процент от зарплаты, если  впоследствии трудоустроится и так далее.


 В банках я в черном списке

----------


## tventin2

Кидайте в меня помидорами и обвиняйте в беспринципности, но скажу: 
Можно камикадзе пойти к моджахедам каким-нибудь? Это если уж совсем на все и всех плевать. 
P.S. Мое отношение к этому - категорично негативное. Но ведь нужно рассмотреть все варианты?
Только не воспринимайте как призыв.

----------


## tventin2

Правда это совсем не достойно. Не нужно рассматривать.

----------


## Коба

Очень сложная ситуация, реально сложная, но самое главное ТЫ НЕ ДОЛЖЕН СЕБЯ УБИВАТЬ. Это ничего не изменит. Твоих родителей могут выгнать на улицу, а известие о твоей смерти, им радости не прибавит. Получается, что ты убегаешь, оставив их на произвол судьбы. 

А вообще тебе надо бы обратиться в какой нибудь финансовый форум, где народ по старше, и "по делу", может они что-то дельное подскажут.

----------

